# Pioneer sound sytem (read more please need urgent help!)



## randemo789 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok thanks for opening my thread guys/girls, i have found a pioneer surround sound system in my hosue and im trying to get it to work and connect to my pc. So far i've connected the subwoofer to the DVD Video (DVD/CD tuner), by using 2 wires, ive also plugged the plug into a plug socket from the subwoofer, as told to do in the instructions, i also have 5 "mini" speakers to go with this, what have to be connected from the subwoofer, from black and red holes, to the red and black holes in the mini speaker, each mini speaker on the back has a colour, (red, blue, green, white, grey) on the instructions it says the lets say 'red' speaker you have to connect it to the subwoofer with the 'red' wire, and on the instructions it says that the colour is on the wire, which it is not. The problem could be im using the wrong wire for each speaker or im putting the positive wire and negative wire in the wrong slot, When i turn on the system, put a CD in, and press play, I only get sound from the subwoofer, can anyone help? I AM WILLING TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS!! I'll be looking at this thread every 5 mins, so you should get an instant reply. Thanks!

(heres some pictures I took of the things and instructions etc...)










































































1 more thing - sorry if i posted in wrong section, i wasn't sure what one to post this in!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry but your pictures are very poor quality and I understand little or nothing .. don't you have a scanner ?

give me the full make and model of your surround sound system .. 

perhaps I will be able to find a manual on the web.


----------



## randemo789 (Dec 5, 2008)

Model for all of the set:










Is S-DV88ST


----------



## magnogreato (Nov 2, 2008)

first off, do you actually know if the system works at all?
second, if you have a multimeter, put it on ohms range and touch each speaker connections with the leads, i.e., hold one lead on the outside of the jack and touch the other lead to the center connection...if you hear scratching noise, you know the speaker coils are not open.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

magnogreato said:


> first off, do you actually know if the system works at all?
> second, if you have a multimeter, put it on ohms range and touch each speaker connections with the leads, i.e., hold one lead on the outside of the jack and touch the other lead to the center connection...if you hear scratching noise, you know the speaker coils are not open.



sound advice (ouch!! :laugh .. also check that the meter shows a small resistance .. probably in the region 4 ~ 16 ohms .. most likely 4 or 8 ohms


----------



## randemo789 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah matey. the system does work, but i dont have a 'meter' thing, im just plying around with all the wires now to mix them up and see what ones work


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if you are feeding it from your PC (line out) you will only get stereo plus woofer until you use it on a 5.1 surround sound card or PC (correctly configured). That means that most likely you will only get the front speakers working with the woofer .. 

play a DVD through your PC and set to surround sound in Control Panel, Sounds and Audio Devices to try and get the full effects and sound out of all the speakers .. for stereo only leave as Desktop speakers


----------

